# Screen burn-in



## dburgessme2 (Oct 15, 2011)

I've had my gNex since launch day. I struggle with the radio signal at home. I deal with it at this point using Wi-Fi at home.

Now, I have just noticed slight faint squarish images permanently on my lighter colored screens. I determined it's the burn-in from my carhome app. I use CarHome Ultra. It's on every workday for 45 min drive to and from work. I just didn't think about...till now.

What are my options? Unroot and go back to stock and re-lock? Then, get with Verizon on a CLN replacement? I really hate that option for numerous reasons.

Thoughts? Ideas?

Thanks!

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Technically burn in is covered under warranty. I think that's your only option unless it's something you can live with.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dburgessme2 (Oct 15, 2011)

don't think I can deal with it for long...just a bit ocd

Will the replacement be new or clnr?

And, I assume calling on the phone is my best route? So they can send it to me and I have a day with both in hand to unlock, root other phone...then put nandroid on it to restore.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

super amoled technology is known for causing screen burn


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

dburgessme2 said:


> don't think I can deal with it for long...just a bit ocd
> 
> Will the replacement be new or clnr?
> 
> ...


Pretty sure it'll be a CLN. Either way works, just make a backup and pull what you want off the SD card and revert. Shouldn't take more than an hour or two.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## daman215 (Feb 12, 2012)

i have the same thing ,burn in cant use no light backgrouds i`m sending mine to samsung i have a one year factory warranty


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

If you bought the phone from Verizon, it will be CLN unless you throw a major fit or someone really likes you. Verizon hates giving away new phones.


----------



## dburgessme2 (Oct 15, 2011)

I could make my voice known to shoot for a new one. My biggest concern is getting another that might have problems that this doesn't and hasn't. That's my fear.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

dburgessme2 said:


> I could make my voice known to shoot for a new one. My biggest concern is getting another that might have problems that this doesn't and hasn't. That's my fear.


Although Verizon doesn't like giving out new phones, they are pretty good about returning CLN ones until you get one that works as it should.


----------



## Dork6243 (Jul 16, 2011)

dburgessme2 said:


> Now, I have just noticed slight faint squarish images permanently on my lighter colored screens. I determined it's the burn-in from my carhome app. I use CarHome Ultra. It's on every workday for 45 min drive to and from work.


I believe what you are seeing is known as "image retention", which is different than "burn-in" and will go away with varied viewing habits. What I mean is that by playing a video or slideshow that fills the entire screen will cycle the pixels and "even out" your display. This works on my plasma, which is a lot more susceptible to image retention than LCD displays as a plasmas run a lot hotter. After a marathon of Left 4 Dead 2 or watching a feature length film shot in anamorphic widescreen I can still see the static images from the game or movie, but only lasts a short time.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

dburgessme2 said:


> I could make my voice known to shoot for a new one. My biggest concern is getting another that might have problems that this doesn't and hasn't. That's my fear.


I think you're better off getting a Refurb or a cln BC they've all pretty much had an issue and had it addressed. I got a Refurb and mine is working like a dream. First replacement works waaaaaay better than my original brand new. But mines an insurance claim not a warranty.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Dork6243 said:


> I believe what you are seeing is known as "image retention", which is different than "burn-in" and will go away with varied viewing habits. What I mean is that by playing a video or slideshow that fills the entire screen will cycle the pixels and "even out" your display. This works on my plasma, which is a lot more susceptible to image retention than LCD displays as a plasmas run a lot hotter. After a marathon of Left 4 Dead 2 or watching a feature length film shot in anamorphic widescreen I can still see the static images from the game or movie, but only lasts a short time.


I just got rid of my plasma because he image retention was getting really bad. You're right that plasma is more prone to retention than LCD, but the GNex has an OLED screen, specifically a SAMOLED screen, which can suffer from retention.


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

If you can deal with it I suggest not getting it replaced. I lost my phone a few weeks back was a launch day gnex with no problems had asurion replace it, and after a few days I noticed some signal issues mostly when on 4g signal will cut out and the whole radio will go down and i wont be able to text or call or anything for a good minute until it catches signal again. This happens daily often too. I immediately called asurion for a replacement. It was another cln but i figured i wouldn't have the same problem twice. NOPE again the same exact issue, tried everything talking to Verizon switching sims etc . So i get a new one from asurion actually brand new this time and guess what. The same fucking problem, i called Verizon tech again to try and get some answers and nobody can figure out what's going on besides that I'm just getting bad phones over and over, so Verizon shipped me out a cln replacement even though my phone was from asurion because they couldn't figure out how to help me. And guess what. The same fucking problem..

Ugh sorry for the rant, i just hope you don't get stuck where I am. Also if anyone has any idea of what's going on please let me know!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Soapinmouth said:


> If you can deal with it I suggest not getting it replaced. I lost my phone a few weeks back was a launch day gnex with no problems had asurion replace it, and after a few days I noticed some signal issues mostly when on 4g signal will cut out and the whole radio will go down and i wont be able to text or call or anything for a good minute until it catches signal again. This happens daily often too. I immediately called asurion for a replacement. It was another cln but i figured i wouldn't have the same problem twice. NOPE again the same exact issue, tried everything talking to Verizon switching sims etc . So i get a new one from asurion actually brand new this time and guess what. The same fucking problem, i called Verizon tech again to try and get some answers and nobody can figure out what's going on besides that I'm just getting bad phones over and over, so Verizon shipped me out a cln replacement even though my phone was from asurion because they couldn't figure out how to help me. And guess what. The same fucking problem..
> 
> Ugh sorry for the rant, i just hope you don't get stuck where I am. Also if anyone has any idea of what's going on please let me know!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


This is pretty common from what I've read. Just keep swapping 'em out until you get one that's problem free.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## subsoniic (Jul 15, 2011)

I feel you bro! I'm on the 5th replacement finally all is good! no more data drops =)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Samsung allegedly makes 5 million devices in their South Korean factory a month. I always wonder how much of that comes at the cost of quality control.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

yarly said:


> Samsung allegedly makes 5 million devices in their South Korean factory a month. I always wonder how much of that comes at the cost of quality control.


5m units? Jesus. The factory must be as large as S. Korea.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

